# We Happy Few: quirky gamer set in 60s Britain



## editor (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm not much of a gamer but this one looks fantastic







> From the independent studio that brought you Contrast, We Happy Few is an action/adventure game set in a drug-fuelled, retrofuturistic city in an alternative 1960s England. Hide, fight and conform your way out of this delusional, Joy-obsessed world.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, it looks very interesting - reminiscent of Bioshock in its' aesthetics. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks interesting if a little derivative of the aformentioned Bioshock. Sort of Bioshock mixed with A Clockwork Orange, which makes sense aesthetically. Looks a bit 'story' for me though


----------



## The Boy (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks very similar in aesthetic to Contrast which they also made. Tbh, I thought that looked better than it played, but interesting enough.


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks interesting if a little derivative of the aformentioned Bioshock. Sort of Bioshock mixed with A Clockwork Orange, which makes sense aesthetically. Looks a bit 'story' for me though



Reading the articles it's more the Prisoner meets Clockwork, and its a stealth exploration game. Anyway I fucking love Bioshock...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2016)

8den said:


> Reading the articles it's more the Prisoner meets Clockwork, and its a stealth exploration game. Anyway I fucking love Bioshock...


A 'stealth exploration' game? Is that like sneaking around scavenging stuff? 
So you don't get to shoot anything to bits?


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> A 'stealth exploration' game? Is that like sneaking around scavenging stuff?
> So you don't get to shoot anything to bits?



I gather not.

We Happy Few (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2016)

8den said:


> I gather not.
> 
> We Happy Few (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Boo! I want to shoot things to bits. I found all the finding in games like Fallout the least interesting thing to me.
I want a game that's called simply Massacre.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Boo! I want to shoot things to bits. I found all the finding in games like Fallout the least interesting thing to me.
> I want a game that's called simply Massacre.


If you just want total carnage, then get Doom, or one of the Serious Sam games.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> If you just want total carnage, then get Doom, or one of the Serious Sam games.


Can you get Doom on modern consoles then?


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> If you just want total carnage, then get Doom, or one of the Serious Sam games.



Or Wolfenstein, or....fuck me if you want a mindless FPS theres dozens out there, this looks different.

Anyway Doom

Doom (2016 video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you get Doom on modern consoles then?


Doom for PS4, XBox one, and PC

DOOM® Official Website


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2016)

oh my, i need to get a PS4 or a XB1


----------



## mauvais (Jun 17, 2016)

If it's a British setting you're after, you should check out _Everyone's Gone To The Rapture.

Everybody’s Gone To The Rapture | Rock, Paper, Shotgun - PC Game Reviews, Previews, Subjectivity






_
I haven't played it yet.


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2016)

mauvais said:


> If it's a British setting you're after, you should check out _Everyone's Gone To The Rapture.
> 
> Everybody’s Gone To The Rapture | Rock, Paper, Shotgun - PC Game Reviews, Previews, Subjectivity
> 
> ...




My brother did, very pretty but dull.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> A 'stealth exploration' game? Is that like sneaking around scavenging stuff?
> So you don't get to shoot anything to bits?


There's no guns, which I like.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 17, 2016)

8den said:


> My brother did, very pretty but dull.


It's a very realistic environment and was quite enjoyable to wander around but the story was rather underwhelming.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2016)

Been watching the development of this one for a while as I follow jim sterling and he showed some of the early game play (he now also has a voice acting role in it)

It looks intresting.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 23, 2016)

editor said:


> There's no guns, which I like.



Hippy!


----------

